# Sobre pastar



## Guigo

Aos amigos lusófonos: um pedido de ajuda, se possível.

O universo da biologia tem trazido montes de novas palavras (criadas, revividas, adaptadas) para os novos tempos, onde descobertas e conceitos recentes requerem algum tipo de diferenciação. Aliás, nem todas estas novidades estão dicionarizadas: extante, sentiente, relita.

O caso, em tela, está relacionado a pastar, em inglês _to graze_, porém este idioma possui a palavra _to browse_, que é algo diferente. Explico: cervos, antílopes, búfalos, etc, pastam, comem do chão, na relva, mas girafas, por exemplo, comem as folhas das árvores ou seja: _they browse_.  As opções, em português, não me parecem adequadas: desfolhar, defolhar, desfolhear. Alguma ideia? Pode ser um neologismo, sem problemas. Se encontrarmos alguma palavra interessante, esta deve ir para um trabalho científico bilíngue (português-inglês) e, quem sabe, lá por 2219, aparecer em algum dicionário.

Grato de antemão.


----------



## machadinho

Guigo, é só uma ideia, se não houver nada melhor, considere folhear. [O sentido] não está dicionarizado, eu sei, mas assim _to browse_ funcionaria tanto para folhear as *folhas* dum livro quanto folhear as *folhas* duma árvore.


----------



## Carfer

Já uma vez vi '_ramoneador_' para designar os animais que comem das árvores. Fui procurar, mas não encontro o verbo respectivo. As cabras da minha avó '_retouçavam_' e também era assim que basicamente comiam, mas parece que o verbo '_retouçar_' não é, afinal e ao contrário do que julgava, específico desse tipo de alimentação.

P.S. Em espanhol existe o verbo _'ramonear_', exactamente aquele que esperava encontrar em português.


----------



## englishmania

Carfer said:


> Já uma vez vi '_ramoneador_' para designar os animais que comem das árvores. Fui procurar, mas não encontro o verbo respectivo. As cabras da minha avó '_retouçavam_' e também era assim que basicamente comiam, mas parece que o verbo '_retouçar_' não é, afinal e ao contrário do que julgava, específico desse tipo de alimentação.


Existe em castelhano.
*ramonear *

intr. Cortar las puntas de las ramas de los árboles.
Comerse los animales las hojas y las puntas de los ramos de los árboles:
_las jirafas ramoneaban en la sabana._


----------



## machadinho

Não conhecia. O que diferencia 'ramonear' e 'podar'?


----------



## Carfer

Creio que '_ramonear_', se existe em português, aplica-se à forma como esses animais comem (ramos, de onde julgo que virá o termo, e folhas de árvores e arbustos). '_Podar_' poder-se-ia também dizer dessa prática dos animais porque, no fim de contas, também desbasta as árvores, mas julgo que só usamos o termo, pelo menos em sentido comum e não figurado, para  a actividade humana que procura criar melhores condições de desenvolvimento e de produtividade das árvores.


----------



## machadinho

Temos também de ficar atentos ao seguinte: _to browse_ é intransitivo mas 'podar' e 'folhear' são transitivos, ou seja, exigem complemento.
​Girafas _browse._​Girafas podam ramos.​Girafas folheam árvores.​​Por isso, talvez 'ramonear' fique melhor mesmo, já que é intransitivo.

Girafas ramoneiam. 
Girafas ramoneiam as árvores. 

Num texto bilíngue, como o do Guigo, usar verbos com regimes diferentes cria a dificuldade de encontrar complementos em português toda vez que _browse_ aparecer, sem complemento, no inglês.

Só sugiro conferir se a morfologia está adequada ao português. De onde vem o 'n' em 'ramonear'? Aliás, como conjugaríamos: ramoneam ou ramoneiam?

Já que é para aumentar o léxico com estrangeirismos ou neologismos, que seja direitinho.


----------



## Guigo

Boas ideias, boa discussão.

Pensei mesmo em _ramonear_, um espanholismo que seria bem-vindo. Em um texto longo, para evitar repetição, poderia se usar: folhear, desfolhar, podar - com notas explicativas, se for o caso. 

Substantivos teriam que surgir, para clarear o texto: _ramoneio_, _ramoneador_, além de poda.

Sobre a conjugação, há em galego _camonear_ (menear a cabeça) que pode ser um paradigma. Sobre a morfologia, não saberia dizer.


----------



## jazyk

O Carfer disse que já viu ramoneador em português, então o n preserva-se, tanto no substantivo quanto no verbo. Por ser verbo em ear, aparece um i nas formas rizotônicas: ramoneio, ramoneias, ramoneia, ramoneiam. Muitas vezes, no entanto, um simples comer deve dar conta do recado. A Infopédia tradu-lo como pastar, comer folhas ou rebentos: Tradução de browse no Dicionário Infopédia de Inglês - Português


----------



## machadinho

jazyk said:


> O Carfer disse que já viu ramoneador em português,


Não disse, disse?


----------



## jazyk

Carfer said:


> Já uma vez vi '_ramoneador_' para designar os animais que comem das árvores



Esgalhar também é uma boa opção, a depender do caso. Dicionário Online - Dicionário Caldas Aulete - Significado de esgalhar


----------



## Carfer

Já tinha encontrado '_ramoneador_' em português, sim, não me recordo onde, e, pesquisando na web, o termo está mencionado, por exemplo, aqui Ecologia alimentar de herbívoros - Página 2 - Fauna e Flora - Naturlink. O que não encontrei foi o verbo respectivo, que imagino devesse ser '_ramonear_'. A existir, também me parece que a conjugação deva ser a que o jazyk sugere.
Para minha surpresa, porque, no meu desconhecimento da matéria, não vejo que sentido faça, a página da wiki sobre herbívoros chama '_navegação_' à alimentação com folhas e galhos (vide "Estratégias de alimentação")Herbívoro – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre.
Por cá, dizemos '_esgalhar_' para o acto de arrancar galhos, de facto, mas nunca encontrei esse verbo relacionado especificamente com a alimentação de animais.


----------



## jazyk

Eu não conhecia esgalhar. Encontrei-o quando fiz a pesquisa. Refiro-me à acepção 4 do Aulete.


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> Para minha surpresa, porque, no meu desconhecimento da matéria, não vejo que sentido faça, a página da wiki sobre herbívoros chama '_navegação_' à alimentação com folhas e galhos


'Navegação' por causa de _browser_, navegador de internet. Dureza, hein?


----------



## Carfer

jazyk said:


> Eu não conhecia esgalhar. Encontrei-o quando fiz a pesquisa. Refiro-me à acepção 4 do Aulete.


Realmente, é esse o significado que atribuímos ao termo, afora o uso coloquial no sentido de _'mover-se ou fazer alguma coisa a toda a pressa/velocidade'_. Cá, é comum.


machadinho said:


> 'Navegação' por causa de _browser_, navegador de internet. Dureza, hein?


É tão óbvio que, paradoxalmente, nem me ocorreu. Que cretinice! Ninguém fará a revisão destas páginas da wiki?


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> Que cretinice! Ninguém fará a revisão destas páginas da wiki?


Bem, a ideia das wikis é que nós, usuários, façamos.



Carfer said:


> Já tinha encontrado '_ramoneador_' em português


Está bem. É que antes não estava claro se o senhor tinha encontrado o termo só em espanhol ou em português também.


----------



## guihenning

Há nalgum lugar a etimologia de "ramonear"? Donde vem o ene, é mera ligação? Sabemos que num eventual aportuguesamento os enes e os eles podem pôr problema, embora eu não ache que hoje em dia a sua queda seja produtiva. De todo o modo "ramonhar" me soa mais português…
E por que não se poderá usar "pastar" ou algum outro verbo mais fácil de imaginar o significado? É por causa da tradução? O problema com os neologismos é que, mesmo na linguagem técnica, podem ser difíceis de encontrar definição ou que uma pessoa os entenda facilmente.


----------



## machadinho

Segundo o dicionário da Real Academia Espanhola, '_ramonear_' vem do aumentativo de '_ramo_': '_ramón_'. Daí o ene.

Quanto a 'pastar', parece restringir-se a vegetação rasteira. Girafas, a rigor, não pastariam.

'Esgalhar', sugerido por @jazyk acima, ou 'desgalhar' funcionariam perfeitamente se não fossem transitivos.


----------



## jazyk

Havendo necessidade para tanto, do que ainda não me convenci, acho melhor transformar um verbo nosso que seja transitivo em intransitivo do que usar um verbo forâneo.


----------



## machadinho

É o que eu penso também, jazyk. Se fosse tradução minha, optaria por perífrases: remexer galhos, ramos, árvores.



Guigo said:


> O caso, em tela, está relacionado a pastar, em inglês _to graze_, porém este idioma possui a palavra _to browse_, que é algo diferente. Explico: cervos, antílopes, búfalos, etc, pastam, comem do chão, na relva, mas girafas, por exemplo, comem as folhas das árvores ou seja: _they browse_.


@Guigo, acho que o seu entendimento de _browse_ não está totalmente exato. Veja a primeira acepção do verbete do OED:


> _intr._ or _absol._ To feed _on_ the leaves and shoots of trees and bushes; to crop the shoots or tender parts of rough plants for food: said of goats, deer, cattle. (Sometimes carelessly used for _graze_, but properly implying the cropping of scanty vegetation.)


A diferença não é entre alto e baixo, árvore e relva. É entre fartura e escassez, ou entre facilidade e dificuldade, não? Não só girafas mas gado, cabras e cervos também _browse._ 

Acho que a diferença no fundo está em, não só apanhar, mas ter de *procurar* antes de apanhar. Algo no sentido de fuçar ou vasculhar, por exemplo. Talvez daí a ligação com folhear um livro em busca de algo ou usar o navegador de internet (_browser_) para fazer pesquisas.


----------



## Archimec

Talvez este link possa ser de interesse para a discussão: https://iate.europa.eu/home


----------



## Guigo

Na verdade @machadinho não quis fazer um tratado sobre o assunto, mas os _grazers_ (pastadores) são herbívoros verdadeiros, arrancando a erva, a grama, diretamente, da capa do solo; já os _browsers_ (ramoneadores) são folívoros, preferindo, sempre que possível, as folhas macias encontradas nos ramos de arbustos - claro está que não dispensarão folhas caídas ao solo e, em épocas rudes, comerão até os talos secos das árvores.
Se o caso for navegar, com sentido de andar, os que pastam também o fazem e, provavelmente, andam mais que aqueles que (*).

(*) Bom, aí está a surpresa, conforme Houaiss:
_*derramar* _(sXIII cf. IVPM)
1 t.d. cortar, aparar os ramos de; desramar ‹_d. a árvore_›

_Entre 11 acepções, esta de foi a 1. , significando ser, certamente, a mais antiga._

Algumas observações:
a) O trabalho, em questão, é uma tese de biologia de um sobrinho, graduado na área, que venho acompanhando, pois tenho interesse, em fazer algum trabalho na área, futuramente, caso ainda esteja vivo;
b) Derramar não será usado, por motivos óbvios, mas _desramar_ é uma possibilidade. Em ambas as palavras, aparece -ram(a)- que conecta com ramonear. Todas as possibilidades aqui colocadas, foram repassadas para o meu sobrinho;
c) Caberá ao autor decidir pelo uso deste ou daquele termo, mas certamente, haverá nota (s) explicativa (s), no texto, para encaminhar, claramente, o seu raciocínio;
d) Bancas da área científica costumam ser mais tolerantes, com neologismos, do que suas equivalentes da área de humanidades.


----------



## Guigo

Archimec said:


> Talvez este link possa ser de interesse para a discussão: https://iate.europa.eu/home



Muito grato pelo link, Archimec.


----------

